# Warm River in Idaho



## srp (Feb 29, 2008)

I am going to be up in Island Park the last week of June and was wondering if anyone on this board has fished Warm River in Idaho. I have fished Box Canyon, Last Chance, Upper and Lower Coffee pot and was looking for a new place to try. I appreciate any help provided in advance.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Are you talking about the Warm River itself or the Henries Fork at warm river? I have never fish the Warm River itself but my wife caught a few very small planters near the Warm River campgound once while she was doing shuttle duty. I have however fished the Henries Fork from Warm River to Ashton several times. Access is difficult between Warm River and Ashton Reservoir so it is best fished by floating. There are a few small rapids that make it a popular place for rafters but nothing too big for my canoe. The fishing is more "pocket water" than say below Ashton or Last Chance. The fish seem to be a little smaller than below Ashton but I think not quite so much fishing pressure. But I have had some good fishing on occassion.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've fished it at the picnic area/campground as well. Its fine if you like 10 inch planter rainbows. They'll hit small attractors if you get a half decent cast. If you really want your kids to catch some fish, throw some salmon eggs and you'll nail them.

As an alternative in the Island Park area, I've found myself really enjoy the Henry's Lake outlet, above the highway. This stretch is above the section that belongs to the Nature Conservancy. It fishes REALLY well. We've caught cutts, hybrids, bows, and brookies in there. Some bows have run over 20", but most of what we catch there are in the 12-14 range. The stream has a nice meander and you can fish a lot of stream and never be more than about 200 yards from the car. Try the outlet. It is a good thing. Much better than Warm River in my opinion. 

Another alternative is the Buffalo River. You can fish it where it converges with the Henry's, which can be very good but it does get hit pretty hard there. Also - right by Ponds Lodge is a nice place for an evening hatch - fish a parachute adams to beat it in July. Further upstream, which is anything more than about 300 yards upstream from the highway at Ponds Lodge, and it fishes a little more normal - not so much pressure. It is worth walking to get away from the people. Every time I've fished the Buffalo, I've had deer or moose come right down into the river with me - within casting distance if you will. And that is just cool.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

There's nothing quite like getting your ass handed to you in the Ranch. There should be plenty of green drakes and PMDs around that time. Bring patience and whiskey!


----------



## Trouty (May 20, 2008)

I've fished the headwaters of the Warm River but only once. You need to take a fire road that takes off the highway a little to the south of the Lower Mesa Falls turnout. It is a beautiful area, a large spring coming out of the mountain and a Forest Service cabin with a smaller stream continuing on up. Mostly 10 - 14 inchers but fun place to fish. Was a little slower than I expected but for a first time fishing there, not too bad. I can find out the fire road if you're interested. 

Another different experience is fishing Moose Creek to the north of the Big Springs loop road. Go past the cabins and it is a really small but beautiful creek meandering through meadows. Fish are really small, 5 - 8 inches but very beautifully colored. Not the easiest fishing in the world because the water is crystal clear but a fun change of pace. Really nice area for a picnic too - unless the deer flies are heavy that day. If you continue a little further you come to the headwaters of the Buffalo River. I've never fished there but maybe this summer..... Legend has it there is a "lost" gold mine in that area so maybe you'll get lucky. =)

Also, if you haven't tried it yet, if you float downstream from Big Springs where it becomes legal to fish (after the outlet flows into the Snake), there are some great stretches of river. You can get out and work it. Shallows, ripples, deep deep holes, bends, undercuts, etc. Quite a fun place. Growth can get really high and you have to keep you're eyes out for moose but there is relative solitude and great potential for both good fish counts and good fish size. If you are not a purist, it is open to bait fishing and there are several excellent holes for kids to catch some fish and you to catch some rest. You get out at the Mack's Inn area. There is some private land on the north side of the river as you get closer to Mack's so watch out for that.

Good luck - maybe I'll run into you and borrow a fly this summer. =)


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I grew up fishing warm river and have spent many, many days on it with fly rod and bait as a kid. It is the first place I ever caught a fish on a fly when I was 12 and have been hooked ever sence. Nothing big in the river but it is alot of fun. Walk down by the old ski resort and it can be fun.


----------



## srp (Feb 29, 2008)

I really appreciate the information all of you have provided. I had not looked at the Buffalo River and might end up fishing there in hopes of sharing the water with other wildlife. 

Flyguy7, I have had some luck at the Ranch. My most vivid memory however was a few years ago while fishing with my wife. We were fishing opposite sides of the river and were not having a great deal of luck. Two hours into our attempt to fool the fish a sudden splash forced us to look in the direction of each other. We watched as a Golden Eagle had split the difference between us and was lifting a fish out of the water. I was both excited to see the successful application of nature and frustrated by the Eagle's apparently easy catch.

Trouty, I have floated in a canoe from Big Springs to the Coffee Pot Campground and plan on doing it again this year. In the past I have left my fly rod in the car but plan on taking it with me this year. 

I do not get much time to fish this year and still consider myself a novice so I hope luck is on my side. Of course, as you can all attest, the scenery should more than make up for my inability to fool any fish. Thanks again


----------

